# Mac OS Volumes nicht aktivierbar und andere daraus resultierende Probleme



## Raizzo (17. Februar 2020)

Moin,

ich habe mehrere Probleme die wahrscheinlich alle auf ein Problem zurückzuführen sind.
Da wäre zum einen, dass die Volumes, auf denen Mac OS installiert ist (MacintoshHD, MacintoshHD - Daten), während er gestartet ist, deaktiviert sind und wenn ich sie versuche zu aktivieren, kommt ein "com.apple.diskmanagement.disenter-Fehler 0".
Wenn ich jedoch im Recovery-Modus bin, sind beide Volumes aktiviert und Erste Hilfe hat nichts zu beanstanden. 
Was dazu eventuell wichtig sein könnte, ist, dass ich die SSD auf eine Corsair MP510 960GB geupgradet habe, mit einem Adapter. Aber das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Aus diesem Problem mit den nicht aktivierten Volumes ist jetzt das Problem entstanden (ich habe mittels BootCamp noch Windows installiert), nicht das Startvolume auswählen kann (es wird einfach gar keine Festplatte in dem Fenster angezeigt), Updates können nicht installiert werden (!), das bedeutet, dass der Mac neu startet und dann einfach nichts macht und mich wieder in den Anmeldebildschirm bringt und dann wird mir wieder angezeigt dass ich ein Update machen kann.
So und dann habe ich mir gedacht "egal, einfach neu aufsetzen". Naja denkste.... 
Möchte natürlich davor nen Backup machen weil da viele Bilder mit hohem ideellen Wert drauf sind und Time Machine macht auch nichts. Das wiederum bedeutet genauer, dass er die Festplatte vorbereitet und dann einfach abbricht. Ohne Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges.
Daraufhin habe ich versucht das ganze aus dem Recovery-Modus zu machen mittels einem Image von der SSD was dann auf die Backup-Festplatte gepackt wird.

Naja jedenfalls bin ich jetzt mit meinem Latein am Ende und hoffe hier auf eure Hilfe. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Abductee (17. Februar 2020)

Du kannst über einen anderen Mac den jetzigen mittels Target Disk Mode einbinden, da reicht eine direkte Firewire Verbindung oder USB-A auf USB-C Kabel.


----------



## Raizzo (17. Februar 2020)

Muss das ein Mac sein ? Beide haben nämlich kein USB-C, mein PC jedoch schon. Und ein Thunderbolt 2 auf x Kabel habe ich nicht. Generell habe ich kein Kabel was die beiden verbinden könnte.


----------



## Abductee (17. Februar 2020)

Ja das muss ein Mac sein.
Neues MacBook als externe Festplatte: Target Disk Mode ueber USB-C aktivieren


----------

